# samsung bd h8900 no 5.1sound



## plastic (May 24, 2016)

i have a samsung bd h 8900 ,denon avca1,sony vpl 500 projector and def tech bi pole speakers.
i can get 5.1 sound from blue ray but not from hd tv boadcasted in 5.1 sound.can anybody help please?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

How is everything connected? Which device is tuning the "HD TV" broadcast?


----------



## plastic (May 24, 2016)

the samsung bd h 8900 is a tv tuner/recorder/blueray player.this is connected to the denon av amp via an optical cable for the audio,the projector is connected directly to the samsung bd 8900 via a hdmi cable for the video


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Not all TV is broadcast in 5.1 audio, so it's not uncommon for shows to only be stereo. If you aren't getting any broadcast channels in 5.1, then I'd suspect a configuration issue or a faulty tuner.


----------



## plastic (May 24, 2016)

i have managed to get 5.1 sound once on bbc hd broadcast,then i changed to other hd broadcasts and the sound started making a stuttering sound and the the channel lights on my denon avc a1 flashed on and of in unison with the stuttering sound,and since then i can't get it to work with 5.1 sound only with blue rays,i have tryed adjusting the bitstream setting on the samsung but to no avail.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Stuttering sounds like a hardware fault, not a configuration issue. Config would either have it on or off.


----------



## plastic (May 24, 2016)

I think there is nothing wrong with my equipment as last night i was watching BBC1 hd in stereo and they broadcast a small compilation of their high profile broadcasts including a Attenborough wild life piece and all was in 5.1 sound ,then whent back to stereo for the more run of the mill stuff.
The anoying thing is that when i press the info button on the samsung receiver it shows a 5.1 broadcast for almost all BBC hd broadcasts,i live in the West Midlands, may be they don't broadcast 5.1 sound from the Gloucester transmitter all the time to save money,or they think we won't notice.
Thank's for all your help .


----------

